
DNA Found to Have "Impossible" Telepathic Properties - nreece
http://www.dailygalaxy.com/my_weblog/2008/02/dna-found-to-ha.html
======
mechanical_fish
How to write a science article for the popular press:

\- Use lots of fantasy-novel words like "telepathic" or "teleportation".

\- In the first two paragraphs, put in lots of cheeseball phrases like
"bizarre" and "Explanation: none" and "amazing" and "unrecognized by science"
and "chemically impossible". Meanwhile, provide such a vague and fuzzy
description of the actual phenomenon that the reader can barely tell what
you're talking about.

\- Drop the name of the journal in paragraph three. Just the journal title, of
course, not a citation or a hyperlink -- the whole thing is probably behind an
incredibly expensive paywall, anyway. And it's not as if anyone cares about
the data, or the methods, or the references, or the authors' motivation, or
their interpretation, or their source of funding. We're just here to see a
clueless journalist hyperventilate about how amazingly amazing it all is!

\- But do give the scientists a one-sentence quote, just to remind the readers
that they exist.

\- No matter what the first ten paragraphs are about, the last paragraph is
always about the impending cure for cancer.

